# Need id please



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi; dumb as this is I am trying to id a specific frog, Here is what I do know, Patrick Nabors line, Bastimento, need further id as I would like a couple more as this ones buddy died a few months ago and as I don't hear calling anymore I am assuming this ones the female.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello, nice frog. You might have better luck contacting Nabor himself if you have any other additional information for this frog.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you trying to determine its sex or wanting to know what to pair it with?


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, would like to pair him/her up with a couple more. How do I get in touch with Patrick?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

dsaundry said:


> Hi, would like to pair him/her up with a couple more. How do I get in touch with Patrick?


He runs Saurian Enterprises and you can find his contact info HERE.

Good luck finding a mate 

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Gotta ask... Are those spider webs in your viv?

JBear


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, clean them out but they always seem to make it back in.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

If it is a recent purchase I would assume they are cemetery bastis. It is always best to contact nabors himself though. Good luck!


----------

